# Aol Dsl?



## Taigatrommel (22. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem DSL-Anschluss & " einer Volumenbegrenzten-Flatrate". Dabaei bin auf AOL-DSL gestoßen.
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit diesem Anbieter gemacht? Muss ich zwingend diese AOL-Software nutzen? 

Besten Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Marty_FfM (26. November 2004)

Hi Taigatrommel,

eine "volumenbegrenzte-Flatrate" ist eigentlich ein ganz normaler Volumentarif. Ich würde mir stark überlegen, ob ich da wirklich zu AOL gehen würde... Es gibt so viele, nette, andere Anbieter...

Geh mal auf http://www.onlinekosten.de und schau dich da um, was es sonst so für Angebote gibt. Außerdem findest du da einen Traffic-Rechner. Rechne mal aus, welches Volumen du eigentlich brauchst und suche dir dann was passendes aus.

Nicht schlecht sind die Angebote von http://www.lycos.de. Die haben Volumentarife, bei denen du gestaffelt nach der Traffic zahlst. Dabei gibt es ein Maximum an Kosten, das irgendwo bei EUR 30,00 liegt. Zwar bist du da auf drei Monate gebunden, kannst dafür aber einfach mal austesten, was du an Traffic mit DSL machst und dir dann nach drei Monaten einen anderen Provider suchen.

Liebe Grüße
Martin


----------



## addo (26. November 2004)

Hi Taigatrommel, 

Lass es mit AOL. Ich bin auch da, und froh wenn ich wieder weg bin. Die Verbindung is superlahm, du hast da nur irgendwelches unnützes buntes Zeug am rumblinken, und relativ teuer is der Provider auch. 
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung ;-] .


Gruss, 

addo

[EDIT]:

Ich glaub bei 1&1 gibts nen Tarif wo dei Flatrate bei besonders geringem Traffic sogar kostenlos ist. Musst du mal hier schauen: >>klick<<


----------



## redlama (26. November 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen analogen Telekom Anschluss geholt und gleichzeitig einen DSL von 1&1 mit einer 1&1 2GB Volumenflat. Die kostest schlappe 6,90€ im Monat, plus die Grundgebühr natürlich.
Da habe ich nur ein "Einwahl"-programm und mehr nicht.
Funktioniert super und ich bin vollkommen zufrieden.

redlama


----------



## aTa (26. November 2004)

Schau mal auf http://www.qsc.de die dürften auch irgendwo ne Volumentarifdings ham.
Ist halt etwas teuerer aber du hast supergeile Pings und fast keine Zwangstrennung(zumindest bei der Flat) und wenn du offline gehst hast du nachm online gehen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die gleiche IP wieder.


----------



## MPNuts (26. November 2004)

Also, ich habe AOL, werde jetzt aber zu 1&1 wechseln, unzwar, gibt es dort einen Tarif, da zahlst du jenachdem wieviel du drin bist.
Mein Tarif: bis 10GB 14,90; bis 30 GB 29,90; drüber 39,90

Finde ich nicht schlecht, da ich bei AOL jetzt immer 29,90 zahle ich aber selten über 10GB habe wird sich das für mich lohnen.

Zum zweiten, du musst immer mit dieser Software verbinden, das macht es unteranderem sehr anstrengend AOL-Kunde zu sein! 
Ich rate davon ab


----------



## redlama (30. November 2004)

MPNuts hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also, ich habe AOL, werde jetzt aber zu 1&1 wechseln, unzwar, gibt es dort einen Tarif, da zahlst du jenachdem wieviel du drin bist.
> Mein Tarif: bis 10GB 14,90; bis 30 GB 29,90; drüber 39,90


Sowas nennt sich FairFlat.





			
				MPNuts hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zum zweiten, du musst immer mit dieser Software verbinden, das macht es unteranderem sehr anstrengend AOL-Kunde zu sein!
> Ich rate davon ab


Na bei 1&1 hast Du auch Einwahlsoftware, aber die ist weitaus kleiner als die von AOL und ähnelt mehr einem DFÜ-Netzwerk.

redlama


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. November 2004)

Lass es bloß mit AOL sein. Stichwort: MTU-Rate, keine DFÜ-Einwahl (oder hat sich das mittlerweile geändert) und teilweise Zwangsproxys ....


----------



## Phantomic (6. Dezember 2004)

MPNuts hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zum zweiten, du musst immer mit dieser Software verbinden, das macht es unteranderem sehr anstrengend AOL-Kunde zu sein!
> Ich rate davon ab



Musst du nicht mehr. Seit AOL 9.0 kannst du auch per DFÜ ins Internet.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (26. Dezember 2004)

Auch wenn ich damit relativ allein dastehe - ich kann dir eigentlich nur die gute alte Telekom empfehlen, bzw. Anbieter die dir direkt DSL liefern können. Arcor ist auch so ein Kandidat. Ich kenne den Fachbegriff dazu nicht, aber mit solchen Franchise-Anbietern wie 1&1, AOL usw. habe ich bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Zumindest ist alles problematischer wenn mal was nicht 100%ig läuft, da "die" sich dann z.T. selbst erst an die Telekom wenden müssen.


----------



## Peter Klein (2. Januar 2005)

Hallo

bin gerade auf diesen Thread hestoßen und muss mal kurz sagen das ich mit AOL eigentlich sehr zufrieden bin, sei es vom Traffic her aber auch vomn Service.
Der Preis stimmt und die Geschwindigkeit ist auch gut, habe T-DSL 1000 und z.B. tutorials.de is in weniger als 2 Sekunden geladen, auch bei anderen Sachen is die Geschwindigkeit ok.

Ab AOL 9.0 kann man ja auch per DFÜ ins INternet gehn.

So, das wars eigentlich schon was ich zu sagen hatte

Gruß

Peter


----------

